

Pirate Bay, MegaUpload & Others Blocked By Government Order in Malaysia - Uncle_Sam
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-megaupload-others-blocked-by-government-order-110609/

======
skrause
... in Malaysia.

~~~
loboman
Yes, that should be in the title.

------
hsmyers
Given that governments are immune to the rule of law, why do they bother to
lie about their actions? Waste of time and paper seems to me. They choose to
distinguish between 'censor' and 'remove' claiming that one is not the other.
I'm sure that all of the users involved will clearly understand the 'subtle'
distinction involved in the Orwell-speak...

~~~
randallsquared
Non-totalitarian governments are not immune from public opinion, and, more
relevantly, individual bureaucrats and politicians are certainly not so
immune.

~~~
jasonzemos
No government is immune from public opinion, that's why no government that
rules by pure force has ever lasted a significant period of time either.

------
xxpor
Why does the Malaysian gov bother listening to the movie and music industries?
What do they lose if they don't block (i.e. have some companies threatened to
move out? Threatened not to film there anymore?)?

edit: fixed my split infinitive.

~~~
ceejayoz
US diplomatic pressure has been quietly and not-so-quietly exerted on piracy-
friendly nations (China's a good example) in the past.

~~~
xxpor
Lobby the US Government, lobby the world?

~~~
ceejayoz
"Buy one, get 202 free!"

------
Metapony
They were trying to block all the copies of Zoolander they could.

------
chrisjsmith
These guys aren't much better in the UK. They transparently break bits of the
Internet regularly.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Watch_Foundation>

------
forgotmyuser
Look like they're going to have to rely on proxies.

